

Dell starts a $100 million startup fund - amanelis
http://nibletz.com/2012/06/michigan-startup-current-motor-first-in-dells-100m-startup-fund/

======
rexreed
Correct me if I'm wrong, but this reads like debt with favorable credit terms?
And you need to have already raised a round...

"Through Dell Financial Services, qualified angel and venture-backed companies
can access up to 10 percent of their funded amount, or up to $150,000, with
accelerated, limited credit terms. For those in needs of higher credit,
additional financing is available on a fast track basis with a few extra
steps." [1]

"Through Dell Financial Services, eligible startups who have already been
backed by angel investors or venture capitalists can get up to 10% of their
funded amount, or up to $150,000, with accelerated, limited credit terms.
Startups also get a dedicated Dell sales team, as well as ProSupport Services
for any Dell business products they use." [2]

[1]
[http://content.dell.com/us/en/corp/d/secure/2012-06-07-dell-...](http://content.dell.com/us/en/corp/d/secure/2012-06-07-dell-
innovation-startup-financing)

[2] [http://smallbiztrends.com/2012/06/dell-innovators-credit-
fun...](http://smallbiztrends.com/2012/06/dell-innovators-credit-fund-
startups.html)

------
adventureful
Dell has nearly $14b in cash and $4.8b in long term investments (which can
probably be quickly liquidated ala the way Apple stores its long term
investments).

Most large tech companies run investment funds of one sort or another, so I
guess it's not surprising Dell would. They certainly have enough capital to do
so.

Am I the only one that thinks Michael Dell should just take the company
private? $20b market cap, a 6.5 pe ratio, and you could probably finance 1/3
of it with the cash alone. Maybe he doesn't want to risk his wealth at this
juncture in life, but Dell seems like a strong candidate for going private.

~~~
Snail_Commando
A 20 Billion market cap is quite large, even with so much cash on hand, it
would still likely take several PE firms to team up and take it private. It
would amount to one of the largest PE deals in history.

I don't think taking the company private would directly solve any of Dell's
problems, but it might help them shore up some internal inefficiencies.

Historically, Dell has been successful through its efficient supply chain and
ability to reap high margins from low cost/high volume PC manufacturing.

In the long run, I don't think staying this path will be sustainable for Dell.
Asian manufacturers are rapidly taking stage as the go to hub for cheap PCs
and manufacturing.

Instead of trying to leverage rapidly diminishing returns on optimizing
efficiencies in PC manufacturing and supply chain, Dell should focus on the
(painful,expensive) transition towards shifting its focus towards enterprise
tech and enterprise consulting.

Opening a venture arm is a step in the right direction towards gaining a
foothold on some new tech verticals.

~~~
adventureful
How much of Dell's business is low margin PC manufacturing today? Their stated
intention is to continue moving heavily toward an IBM style services model
rather than remain so dependent on computers. I'd place my bet on Dell being
worth a lot more than $20 billion in the future, or a lot less. They can
afford to fund their way into a very large services business and the PC biz
should continue to supply cash for a while.

Michael Dell is worth $16 billion on his own. In talking about him taking it
private, I was assuming he'd lean into it extremely heavily (putting most of
his net worth at risk). And obviously he very well might have no desire to do
such a thing at nearly 50 years of age.

Even if Michael Dell used $10b of his wealth, financed $10b of it with Dell's
cash, and then got $10b in private equity, it would be extremely doable at a
$30b take out price (or less given the very bearish sentiment on the stock).

If Michael Dell wanted to, I think he could take the whole thing out himself
(leveraging the company cash ultimately as well). He currently owns around 12%
of the company ($13.5x billion in wealth outside of Dell stock). In the
current market weakness, he could probably gradually consume another 8% to 13%
of the stock without hardly moving the price.

~~~
Snail_Commando
Apparently, about 80% of Dell revenue comes from product(PCs, peripherals,
servers, and some consumer electronics.) The remaining 20% or so comes from
services (including software.)

What I was trying to say is that I don't really see what incentive Dell Inc.
would have to go private.

I don't see why Micheal Dell would assume so much risk, and I don't really see
the immediate benefit for any party (Micheal, the board, shareholders, PE
firms) to privatize at the moment.

They should focus on their transition instead of burning up so much cash on
hand and assuming a lot of risk.

I think the best bet would be to stay public and try to scale their enterprise
segment through venture investment.

~~~
adventureful
It's not that Dell would have an incentive to go private, it's that it would
have no choice with Michael Dell bearing down on it, as the CEO and chairman
of the board and owning 12% with overwhelming capital at his disposal. A 50%
premium offer on the stock would probably more than hook institutional
investors to bail out.

Michael Dell would buy it because it's crazy cheap (remove the cash discounted
for 'real' liabilities and it has a 3.x pe ratio), and has a very long, very
successful track record of profitability. If I'm not mistaken, it's basically
had only a couple of quarters of unprofitable operation in the last 19 years
(there was one in 1993).

He could plausibly earn back his $15 billion in cash in five or six years and
own the entire company outright thereafter, with a potentially very good
upside if they successfully transition to a services company. He's also young
enough at 47, to still operate it for at least another 15 plus years with no
big deal.

It's understood this is a very very very very unlikely scenario. Nobody likes
to put $16 billion at such risk.

------
cheatercheater
It's less important that Dell invests in companies ( _of course_ they do!),
it's more important how this is being publicized. Terms like _startup_ are
becoming pervasive household names in corporate finance. Not-so-suddenly,
corporations are overtaken with a new trend: fund some startups, and they
might help your geriatric company's stagnation. It's like having grandchildren
late in life.

I can already imagine: 5 years from now, McDonald's funds startups. Possibly
something to do with transforming pig dung into a renewable energy source.
Humoristically, stock prices go plummeting because Burger King has higher-
yield, lower-margin cow dung to process.

~~~
rexreed
How are they investing in startups? I've read the announcement and specifics,
and it's just a line of credit with favorable terms. And in order to qualify,
you have to have _already_ raised a round.

The title of the post and press release are misleading. There's no real
investment being made here, that I can tell, other than just making the credit
process easier and slightly more lax.

------
sparknlaunch
Dell announced this last week [1]:

 _"New initiative targets startup debt capital needs, connects firms with
scalable technology solutions, markets and networks for growth"_

 _"[It] provides entrepreneurs up to $100M in the financial and scalable
technology resources they need to maximize potential for innovation, speed to
market and job creation..."_

This is a small change for the company and a great way to tap into innovation;
plus support new businesses. May also get them early access to some new
technology.

Good news for Dell and startups.

1-
[http://content.dell.com/us/en/corp/d/secure/2012-06-07-dell-...](http://content.dell.com/us/en/corp/d/secure/2012-06-07-dell-
innovation-startup-financing)

